# Predator Calls



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

hey guys, just wanted to share a few calls ive made. if you make calls post them up too i would like to see them.
thanks!

































-Hoss at SCC.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

those look real nice. good turns :thumb:


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice Hoss! What toneboards are you using? I've been using YellerDog, and RR Game Calls (BearManRIc) toneboards.

I started making calls a few months ago, and just started hunting the wet side of Oregon with them a couple weeks ago (only made it out 4 times so far). First calls that I know of to be made out of borosilicate glass.

http://butchersgamecalls.blogspot.com/

My closed-reed "Excruciator" call is my favorite thus far. Here is a sound sample VarmintAl recorded working my Excruciator call (voiced to JackRabbit) to demonstrate what it can do (thanks AL!). He will be recording a cleaner MP3 version after pheasant season is over that will be available on his web-site for people to download onto their e-callers for free. BIG file, so it may take a minute to download. He included a minute of silence a few times, so it ain't over until it's over! 
I could post it directly onto the thread, but it would play automatically when the thread is opened, and could really startle someone lol!

http://www.varmintal.com/excruciator2.mp3


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks! dang i havnt seen any made like that before.. those are pretty sweet man. ive never used any toneboards already made. we have always made our own.


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

HossSCC said:


> thanks! dang i havnt seen any made like that before.. those are pretty sweet man. ive never used any toneboards already made. we have always made our own.


Thanks! I'm pretty sure I'm the first to make calls with this medium. Makes for a very resonant sound.

Cool that you make your own toneboards....that's what separates the real call makers from guys like me hehe. I will be working on designing my own glass toneboards as soon as I can afford the tooling. Won't be easy.


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

that will be interesting. keep me posted ide like to see how that comes out.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

great lookin call!!! keep thoose turkey boys lookin!! kinda looks like and open reed PC series call but better lookin. you need some pics of you with some dogs you shot with the call. I am no expert but i would give it a try    
:thumb:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Those look nice. I havent gotten into making any yet, but ive got a few soundboards a guy sent me that i need to make barrels for. I did hack a howler out of a piece of 1/2" cpvc a couple weeks ago. It sounds ok, but takes big lungs. I used 10mil mylar for the reed and a rubber band for the wedge/ring whatever it may be called. Pretty crude, but by god, i made it myself!

What are you making youre soundboards out of? Delrin is what i was going to try, but i havent looked at whats really available. I just know that its supposed to be machinable, and i can get different size rods of it.


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah we just use 5/8" delrin rite now. i had ordered some clear acrylic also but it was to big and i havnt got anymore yet.
im keeping my eyes open for ivory as well.. there are alot of helpful people on these forums and other sites that will help you out alot too. dont be shy to ask them for advice.

-HossSCC


----------

